

7 Things You Did Not Know About Google Instant - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/09/09/7-things-you-did-not-know-about-google-instant/

======
enso_limited
How is this rendering SEO useless exactely ? Could you provide more details ?

Thanks for your feedback

~~~
waffenklang
This was also the question which came to my mind. Whats the difference between
Google Instants Search results and the normal? Shouldnt be the same?

